# Ut Inveterent



## Dulcinea

Hi,
can someone tell me if this is the correct way to say:

(I'm giving you this money) - *MAKE IT LAST

*Thanks.


----------



## rainbowizard

Ciao
Non so se _Invetero_ vada bene in questo caso.
Io direi (senza troppa sicurezza ;p)
_Fac ut tibi satis [pecuniae] sit_
Ma è meglio aspettare anche altri consigli


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

I think the same  about "invetero" which I think just means "getting old" ; so i'd rather say : " Fac ut perduret ".


----------



## Dulcinea

Thanks. They're different translations so I'm waiting for more replies. I wouldn't know which one to choose.


----------



## jazyk

I like J.F.de Troyes' suggestion


----------



## franz rod

postremu sit!  

postremu means the last time


----------

